# New Jersey/Atlantic City/Poconos FEB 27th



## blazin4qb (Jan 28, 2016)

Looking for a quick getaway starting on February 27th. Thank You.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 28, 2016)

And how many nights needed for a quick getaway?


----------



## blazin4qb (Jan 28, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> And how many nights needed for a quick getaway?



Three nights so 2/27-2/29 with a 3/1 checkout thank you


----------



## Fi2 (Jan 29, 2016)

There's availability at the Marriott Fairway Villas; what's your budget?


----------



## geekette (Feb 13, 2016)

I can get you Bluegreen Atlantic Palace for 2 nights beginning Feb 29.  Studio, sleeps 4.  $150 for both nights.


----------



## chapjim (Feb 13, 2016)

How about three nights in a 1BR unit at Wyndham Skyline Tower for $265?

PM me, please, if interested.


----------

